# KCBS perq--Restaurant Depot access.  One time, or unlimited?



## Smoke-Chem BBQ

I see that with my KCBS membership I get the perq of being able to show my card and the online coupon, and gain a day pass to Restaurant Depot.   Which is awesome.

But...I can't tell from the KCBS site if it is a single day pass per membership year, or unlimited day passes.    Does anyone know?

The answer will determine if I can go to pick up just what I plan to smoke over the holidays, or if I need to clean out a lot of space in my chest freezer and come home with all the meat I can carry from my one allowed trip.

Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl

My understanding is you can go as often as you want. If you don’t hear from another KCBS judge, then I would call Restaurant Depot & ask them.
Al


----------



## TNJAKE

Al is correct. You can go everyday


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ

That's great news!  Thanks for the quick replies, 

 TNJAKE
 and 

 SmokinAl


----------



## thirdeye

You can go daily, and it's good you printed the coupon from the website because some employees are not familiar with it.   Make sure you take a jacket, the walk-in is so huge they drive forklifts around in it, and it's COLD.

















And don't forget the sauce....


----------



## 912smoker

OMG that's crazy. Never seen that before


----------



## thirdeye

912smoker said:


> OMG that's crazy. Never seen that before








The dry goods like beans, rice, flour etc. are 25# bags and larger,  and the isle with restaurant consumables like go-boxes, napkins, straws, pizza boxes is amazing.... hundreds of options to choose from.  Same with the area with pots, pans, skillets and kitchen tools.  I saw a 12 or 15 gallon stock pot and goofy things like pizza peels with 4' long handles.


----------



## 912smoker

Looks like I need to phone a friend


----------



## clifish

It is Costco on steroids,  we have 3 of them on Long Island,  They are huge with a tremendous meat room


----------



## 912smoker

3 hrs from me in ATL but I do have friends in the food industry and a  daughter that lives in the area. Road trip !


----------



## MJB05615

We have 2 not too far from us.  I used to go there , but haven't been in a long time.  In the process of reapplying for membership.  It is a wonderful place.  And you definitely need a jacket.


----------



## forktender

They are almost done building one less than 10 minutes from my house, I can't wait until it opens in a month or two. 
Thank you for the post, I will be joining KCBS as soon as the store opens.
I was wondering how I was going to swing access to this new monster of a store.

Cool beans.
Dan.


----------



## daspyknows

KCBS?  What is that?


----------



## forktender

daspyknows said:


> KCBS?  What is that?








						Home - The Kansas City Barbeque Society
					






					www.kcbs.us


----------



## radioguy

We have a Restaurant Depot in Columbus Ohio.  You have to have a tax ID or some connection to get regular membership.  At our location you can get a day pass on request.   Doesn't hurt to ask.  Nothing special required...just not too often.  I'll go about once a year.  Every cut of meat.  Only place guaranteed to have beef plate ribs.

RG


----------



## thirdeye

radioguy said:


> I'll go about once a year. Every cut of meat. Only place guaranteed to have beef plate ribs.


Sam's is sneaky about their plate ribs. If you see the sliced Korean style ribs in the case, chances are they have plate ribs in back. The 3-bone racks are never put in the case at my store. Same goes for chuck roll.


----------



## clifish

If you don't know how some meats can need to be broken down you will learn fast.  I bought an entire rib-eye thinking I would just be cutting into 2" steaks,  boy was I wrong.  It took me well over 3 hours and several you tube videos to get it all broken down..


----------



## Brokenhandle

I just told my wife she's lucky we don't have one near us! I could have alot of fun in that place!

Ryan


----------



## Mr. Zorg

I shopped the RD in Columbus, OH when we lived in Findlay, for large events like family reunions and church BBQ events. It was the only spot I found to easily purchase beef outside skirt steak when I lived in Ohio.

We have a RD in San Antonio, TX where I currently live but like someone else said, I haven't been there in a few years. They have a halal meat section inside their big walk-in big meat locker  for those where that's important including whole lambs and goats.

There's also a large walk-in refrigerated section for dairy that includes all sorts of cheeses (in large packages) and another refrigerated walk-in section for produce.

They have a freezer chock full of (small) gel style ice packs available for free for customers to keep your refrigerated & frozen foods cold. You can bring the ones used on a prior trip back to return, and pick up a new batch of solid frozen packs. Bring gloves for this, in addition to a coat or jacket as mentioned by others for the walk-in cold sections.


----------



## mneeley490

I was at the one near me last weekend, in Woodinville, WA. Went in for some pork butts for BBB, came out with a rolling cart full of stuff. (Note: probably best not to bring your wife.) Included a half gallon of fresh squeezed lemon juice, for about the same price as a bag of lemons. (Lots of Whiskey Sours get consumed here.)
You need to have some kind of business license to join. It can be any sort of business, doesn't need to be in the food industry.
My friend created an LLC to promote a couple books that he's written, and I created a position for myself as his "unpaid intern".


----------



## jdixon

Smoke-Chem BBQ said:


> I see that with my KCBS membership I get the perq of being able to show my card and the online coupon, and gain a day pass to Restaurant Depot.   Which is awesome.
> 
> But...I can't tell from the KCBS site if it is a single day pass per membership year, or unlimited day passes.    Does anyone know?
> 
> The answer will determine if I can go to pick up just what I plan to smoke over the holidays, or if I need to clean out a lot of space in my chest freezer and come home with all the meat I can carry from my one allowed trip.
> awesome restaurant websites
> Thanks.


Anyone know if this is still a valid offer? I see it on the right side of the perks list they show on the KCBS website, but it does not specify whether you can continually use it, or if it's just 1 single day pass. Looks like in the past people noted that they just issue you a new day pass each time you come up there but I wanna confirm before signing up.


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ

I've been to my local (NJ) Restaurant Depot a few times now using the KCBS pass...most recently maybe 2 or 3 months ago.   They just issued a new day pass each time I went; no tracking of how many visits I had made.


----------



## indaswamp

Good to know! Thanks! I have one in Baton Rouge about 45 minutes away from the house.


----------



## thirdeye

jdixon said:


> Anyone know if this is still a valid offer? I see it on the right side of the perks list they show on the KCBS website, but it does not specify whether you can continually use it, or if it's just 1 single day pass.


It's a one day pass, but they will give you another if you come back the next day.  I've been to the one in Denver, I print the info from the KCBS site, and take a copy of my membership card.  I also call RD to confirm and get the person's name.  I've never had an issue.  PS - Take a coat (they do have loaners) because the cold room is really huge, here is a photo, even though there are smaller coolers with doors, the entire room is a cold room











And don't forget to pick up some sauce.


----------

